# Am I in the wrong?



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

So last night there was and altercation at my house resulting in 2 arrests and one pending arrest. 3 people (2 family members and a friend) broke into my house and threatened bodily harm to myself and my husband. Now I'm not sure what it was all about but part of it was my husband was accused of saying something inappropriate to a girl (which he did not since he hasn't seen her in 2 weeks) that is leasing/showing my mare. The girl and I had a verbal lease(though I have been trying to get her mother to sign a written lease since she is a minor) that she could show my mare in 4-h in exchange for paying up to $500 of any medical expenses during the time she was leasing her(June-October). Which the first show is this weekend and she hasn't paid any of Colly's medical bills which is only $175 since June 1 . Now as of last night I thought it wouldn't be appropriate for her to continue leasing my horse with all of the pending charges. Am I in the wrong to break a verbal lease in these circumstances even with the first show 2 days away?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

There HAD to of been something said. People don't just break into someone's house and beat people over nothing.

It's absolutely inappropriate for her to continue leasing your horse. You got beat up over this girl for whatever reason. You an that girl should be cut off completely.

I feel like there is more to the story on your husbands end. But it's none of my business, end the lease with the girl and try to end this mess in a civil way


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

.Delete. said:


> There HAD to of been something said. People don't just break into someone's house and beat people over nothing.


Most of my family is messed up on drugs and alcoholics unfortunately they would beat someone up over nothing. My husband and the girl have seen each other when him(only comes when I need him to be handyman for something) and I were at the property and she came to ride and we have had some pretty fun and joking conversations but nothing that would credit this. And he nor the girl are ever at the property without me there..unless my sister goes to take care of her horse and her friend tags along. He because he doesn't have a license and she because it's not her property.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Although a written lease is helpful since it is something tangible and can be shown in court. However, since your particular arrangement is less than one year a verbal lease with the mother is completely a legal agreement. But it is hard to defend in court since it is verbal. Also since it is only for $500 or less your only looking at small claims court to solve any disputes. 

Did you mention anything about what would make the lease cancel? It is safe to say (in legal terms) that their lack of payment constitutes default and you are remedying the situation by taking repossession of the leased horse. However, it is usually standard to give a little bit of time for them to make the payment. Have you told them to pay? If so did you threaten to take your horse back? If no to either of those, I would say you should tell them to pay the outstanding bill within x number of days and if it isn't paid by then you will be taking your horse back. But be careful, because if you happen to have a bad "lessee" then they might try to hide/take/sell/hurt your mare.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would want ZERO contact with anyone who may have a legal squabble with me or my husband. just to keep down the possible opportunities for more misunderstandings.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Although a written lease is helpful since it is something tangible and can be shown in court. However, since your particular arrangement is less than one year a verbal lease with the mother is completely a legal agreement. But it is hard to defend in court since it is verbal. Also since it is only for $500 or less your only looking at small claims court to solve any disputes.
> 
> Did you mention anything about what would make the lease cancel? It is safe to say (in legal terms) that their lack of payment constitutes default and you are remedying the situation by taking repossession of the leased horse. However, it is usually standard to give a little bit of time for them to make the payment. Have you told them to pay? If so did you threaten to take your horse back? If no to either of those, I would say you should tell them to pay the outstanding bill within x number of days and if it isn't paid by then you will be taking your horse back. But be careful, because if you happen to have a bad "lessee" then they might try to hide/take/sell/hurt your mare.


The mare is on my property so she can't do anything without trespassing. I'm really not to concerned with the money but more so the situation. And the lease did not state what could make the agreement null and void.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> just to keep down the possible opportunities for more misunderstandings.


This is the main reason for me terminating the lease is I dont want anything taken out of context or anything else to happen. I actually really like the girl but I dont want anything to be aggravated.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

was the girl or her parents part of the party that broke into your house ? 
if so, I would get a restraining order . Send them a registered letter stating due to the prior alleged assaults, the lease is terminated . Do not apologize, do not admit to anything that could be taken as a confession. simply state the verbal lease agreement regarding the mare is terminated. Due to the lack of payment of Vet bills and the alleged assault , you are not welcome on the property. or such..


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You are probably in the clear since the horse is still on your property but just to make sure everyone involved understands the situation, you probably better sit down and write a calm, strong letter to the girl who was leasing. State that the lease is ended immediately and don't go into any details about the altercation. Do not offer time for payment-this situation is too ugly already.

Make sure you send it registered mail so that someone has to sign for it and you'll receive proof back that it was delivered.

Please learn for the future that verbal agreements, especially with "friends" usually turn into a nightmare. Good luck!!


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I too think that you should end the lease immediately, especially since the mare is at your place / so the girl might meet your husband again without witnesses that are not involved (you as the wife, and the girls parents are obviously not neutral parties). 

I'd leave the money issue be, if you don't really need the money. End the lease and deal with the charges and all.

Only thing that leaves me perplexed is why members of _your_ family went ape**** over this. Members of the girls family would have made sense. 

Anyway, everything's possible. Maybe the girl lied to someone, maybe your husband really told her something that was very inappropriate, maybe he told her something that was innocent in his eyes, but the girl took it badly.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She owes you money, the family illegally entered your home and threatened you with bodily injury, the girl has a "verbal agreement" with you and owes you money--how much of a doormat do you wish to be? Use the phone/email, whatever, let her parents know that the agreement is moot, call the police, and file a report on the incident.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Chasin Ponies said:


> You are probably in the clear since the horse is still on your property but just to make sure everyone involved understands the situation, you probably better sit down and write a calm, strong letter to the girl who was leasing. State that the lease is ended immediately and don't go into any details about the altercation. Do not offer time for payment-this situation is too ugly already.
> 
> Make sure you send it registered mail so that someone has to sign for it and you'll receive proof back that it was delivered.
> 
> Please learn for the future that verbal agreements, especially with "friends" usually turn into a nightmare. Good luck!!


 I dont know if I would put that in writing. At this point there is no record of a lease except on here. If you put it in writing you now have proof of a lease. Ignore it, if she shows up tell her sorry it isn't going to work out and move on.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

actually Chumber has a good point. i would call and say lease is over.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DH, atty, tells me that you cannot have a lease with a minor. Soooo...I guess what you HAD was a Unicorn Lease, and since unicorns don't exist, the lease doesn't either.


----------

